# Living in SG but not working, help needed



## Kipperpie (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi, I will be working throughout Asia Pacific for the next few years.

The countries that seem the most convenient are Singapore and Malaysia. Interestingly, I will be not be working in either country so I don't need a work permit but I need at least a temporary residence visa for 2 years +. What are the options for living in Singapore. I will be working in various SE Asia countries for a UK employer.

Also, what areas are good to live in. We are looking at a 3-bed condo, not necessarily high end as we will probably be working away for a month at a time. Singapore is a really convenient base with a lot of world-class facilities.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Kipperpie said:


> What are the options for living in Singapore.


In the circumstances you've described, very few.

As far as I know Singapore (and many countries, for that matter) don't allow foreign workers even to base in the country without both a local employing entity and employment permission (work permit or employment pass). Singapore does not even offer an "elective residence" or "retirement" visa either -- a visa that would allow non-working residence in the country. Singapore also shut down its (effectively) paid permanent residence program in 2012. (Not that it was ever inexpensive.) The EntrePass wouldn't work in these circumstances either.

The only way(s) I can think of that you'd be able to pull off what you describe is if you have some sort of family status in Singapore: a Singaporean legal spouse, for example.

Maybe somebody can think of a clever option, but I can't think of one that achieves your goals at least as you've stated them, with the assumption that there's no Singapore entity.

Malaysia's MM2H program _might_ work if you're _very_ careful never to work anywhere in Malaysia -- and note that work includes remote work via phone, Internet, etc.


----------



## Kipperpie (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. Malaysia does appear to offer more options. Setting up a branch office or new regional HQ isn't too difficult. 

One possible option would be for the UK company to set up a regional HQ in Singapore and directly employ me but I guess this is quite involved.

How easy is it to get to Changi Airport from Johor Bahru? I will be flying several times a month to clients and Singapore offers better connections compared to KL. 




BBCWatcher said:


> In the circumstances you've described, very few.
> 
> As far as I know Singapore (and many countries, for that matter) don't allow foreign workers even to base in the country without both a local employing entity and employment permission (work permit or employment pass). Singapore does not even offer an "elective residence" or "retirement" visa either -- a visa that would allow non-working residence in the country. Singapore also shut down its (effectively) paid permanent residence program in 2012. (Not that it was ever inexpensive.) The EntrePass wouldn't work in these circumstances either.
> 
> ...


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Kipperpie said:


> Thanks for the reply. Malaysia does appear to offer more options. Setting up a branch office or new regional HQ isn't too difficult.
> 
> One possible option would be for the UK company to set up a regional HQ in Singapore and directly employ me but I guess this is quite involved.
> 
> How easy is it to get to Changi Airport from Johor Bahru? I will be flying several times a month to clients and Singapore offers better connections compared to KL.


Lot of My Malaysian friend living in JB just get a private taxi to Changi.. 

And There are some shuttle busses to Changi. Some were offering free travel if you show the boarding pass, not sure if it's still the same 

The alternate of going all the way to KL and finding that they are transiting in SIN isn't that appealing for them I guess.

And it's easier to kill time in Changi than being cooped up in KL


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Singapore, a small and crowded island, does now welcome foreigners who aren't economically active. Thus you either have to work, run a business or invest a lot of money - in order of difficulty getting a visa (working is easiest).
Your company could open a Representative Office, which is not too difficult, and then employ you there.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Kipperpie said:


> How easy is it to get to Changi Airport from Johor Bahru?


One likely problem is that the traffic delays across the border can be significant and even unpredictable at times. For the frequency of travel you plan I wouldn't recommend it.

You wrote that you're planning to work in Southeast Asian countries. KLIA is extremely well connected to airports throughout Southeast Asia. I seriously question whether Changi Airport would have any advantage in that respect for that coverage area. Wikipedia does a good job maintaining a list of KLIA's airline destinations here.

Another _possible_ option might be Bali, Indonesia -- and another very well served airport in the region. Indonesia has a program similar to (but a bit more strict than) Malaysia's MM2H, again with the stipulation you must be careful not to work in Indonesia. A legitimate branch office is likely more viable there if you pursue that path.

Hong Kong is yet another _possible_ option, but again there'd need to be a legitimate, locally based employer. (There is no residence/retirement visa per se, so it's more similar to Singapore in that respect.) It too is well connected to the region.


----------



## minhnaht (Jul 24, 2015)

Singapore is really small, take taxi you can go anywhere if you come there for the 1st time. It is really cheap as well. With SGD50 you can you across Singapore  Or you can choose public transport which is very convenient.

However working & life paces are very fast there. Indeed I am looking for to move to Australia where I heard that children can go to school for free and hospital fee is cheap. In Sig, foreigners will have to pay a lot for these 2 above activities. It is quite reasonable because tax in Singapore is really low.


----------



## charlietaylor (Sep 10, 2015)

I believe that you will not be able to find a place to rent in Singapore without a valid work pass/permit as it's considered illegal. You can consider some serviced apartments for longer stays here. Singapore's a great base- clean, safe, great facilities albeit expensive.

Not sure about the situation in Malaysia, but you can definitely find housing there for much cheaper. Not very sure about their safety levels though..


----------

